# New Land Duty Allowance thread?



## Puss~in~Boots (12 Sep 2008)

Hey. I tried to find out if there is already a Land Duty Allowance thread/topic going. If not, I'll start one up.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (12 Sep 2008)

There is a huge one somewhere.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (12 Sep 2008)

like here? http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/76542.0/all.html


----------



## Command-Sense-Act 105 (14 Sep 2008)

And locked


----------

